

No Follow-up Questions from YC Application. Bad Sign? - throwaway4339

Saw that some applicants were asked to clarify some things. Is it generally a bad sign if I've heard nothing from the YC team?
======
flipside
I wouldn't say that, it could just be your application was so clear that they
could easily extract all the information they needed.

That being said, we had to answer a follow-up question since we made a lot of
outlandish claims for what our technology could do without explaining how. In
our case, the how is not obvious at all, hence the follow-up, but if yours is,
than I wouldn't read into it.

Best of luck!

